# Punta di diamante



## Dushnyoni

Help!
E la punta di diamante tra i prodotti di XXXXX

Oltre a con "Main" come tradurreste voi la "punta di diamante?"

Grazie mille


----------



## moodywop

Forse "our top-of-the-range..."? O forse con "leading edge..."?


----------



## Dushnyoni

moodywop said:
			
		

> Forse "our top-of-the-range..."? O forse con "leading edge..."?


Grazie mille moody.


----------



## moodywop

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Grazie mille moody.


 
Figurati Essendo appassionato di _high-end hi-fi _mi è venuto in mente che in questo campo (e in quello dell'elettronica in genere) il modello/apparecchio più sofisticato viene spesso definito _state of the art._ Si potrebbe anche dire _our top-of-the-range, state-of-the-art..._


----------



## shamblesuk

Se si parlasse di un modello nuovissimo, _cutting edge_ va anche bene.


----------



## pangelo

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Help!
> E la punta di diamante tra i prodotti di XXXXX
> 
> Oltre a con "Main" come tradurreste voi la "punta di diamante?"
> 
> Grazie mille


Secondo me dipende dal contesto. Se tu stai parlando del "fiore all'occhiello" di un certo produttore, allora io userei "flagship" o "top of the range". 
Se invece intendi il miglior prodotto, rispetto ai competitors, all'interno di una certa categoria, forse "leading edge" e "cutting edge" e' meglio.


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there, 
I need to translate "Punta di diamante", too, but my context is wine, I'm translating a winery's website.
This Pinot Noir: "rappresenta la punta di diamante della produzione."

I'm not sure if "cutting edge" fits here - I associate it with the latest technology -not sure about a wine.
Maybe "flagship wine"??
Any comments
Thanks, 
Anglo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

..the top end of our production.
Flagship is the correct meaning by the way.


----------



## anglomania1

Paulfromitaly said:


> ..the top end of our production.
> Flagship is the correct meaning by the way.



Thanks Paul, 
Anglo


----------



## CarloBreeze

Hello, I also need to translate "Punta di diamante" but in the context of the fashion industry. "xxxxx è considerata una delle punte di diamante delle startup italiane nel mondo della moda"
Would "a feather in the cap" be an appropriate term?
Thanks


----------



## MR1492

Based on the previous posts and the fashion industry requirement, might "top of the line" be appropriate?

Phil


----------



## alicip

CarloBreeze said:


> Hello, I also need to translate "Punta di diamante" but in the context of the fashion industry. "xxxxx è considerata una delle punte di diamante delle startup italiane nel mondo della moda"
> Would "a feather in the cap" be an appropriate term?
> Thanks



My try:
*"In the fashion world/business/industry, xxxxx is considered to be one of the jewels in the crown of start-up companies/one of the top-end start-up companies."*


----------



## CarloBreeze

Thanks for all the suggestions, I used "jewel in the crown" in the end, nice expression Alicip.


----------



## candel

flagship project...also


----------



## giginho

Hi all!

I need to translate punta di diamante, as well, but *it refers to a person*. I'd like to say that Mr. X is the best practitioner working with us around the world. He is not an employee of the company but he is a practitioner that use our technology.


*The sentence*:

Mr. XXX è la nostra punta di diamante

*My attempt:*

Mr. XXX is our .......

Thank you!


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao giginho, waiting for others I'll throw in a couple ideas:
- Mr X is our star / bright star
- Mr X is the sharpest of the bunch


----------



## giginho

Hi KC, thanks for your help!

The last you suggested reminds me of "the sharpest knife in the drawer "......


----------



## King Crimson

giginho said:


> Hi KC, thanks for your help!
> 
> The last you suggested reminds me of "the sharpest knife in the drawer "......


 
Exactly, but that is generally used in the negative (e.g. 'he's not the sharpest knife in the drawer') so has a derogatory meaning, whereas I understand that 'to be the sharpest of the bunch' may have either a positive or a negative connotation, depending on the context, tone etc. (see here one example where it has a positive meaning). However, I think that the potential for a misunderstanding is inherent in all this kind of expressions, also 'punta di diamante' in the right context or uttered with a sarcastic tone may take on a pejorative meaning.


----------



## london calling

Preferisco 'shining star' a 'bright star' (è una questione d'orecchio, più che altro). 'Sharpest of the bunch' invece mi fa pensare all'intelligenza della persona e non al suo essere un ottimo professionista.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

It would be better to know what kind of technology so we would know if we are talking about an optician, an electrical designer, or a website designer.

These terms may be a bit "geeky" but here goes:

SME (subject matter expert)
go-to guy for this technology
designated expert
world class practioner of this technology


----------



## Lorena1970

leading light


----------



## sorry66

Mr X is  the bee's knees/top notch/at the top of his game/our star player.

In this context, I think 'our leading light' or 'our (shining ) star' works best.


----------



## MR1492

I think if you want something colloquial you could use "He is the man when it comes to XXX."  (Note:  Being "the man" in contemporary AE implies serious expertise!  When saying it, you need to emphasize "THE MAN" a bit.  )

For something a little more formal you might employ "He is our world-class expert/authority on XXX."

Phil


----------



## Lorena1970

I had the same problem recently, I considered the "leading light" appropriate and the most close, even if I realized that the Italian metaphor "punta di diamante" conveys two important concepts: light and sharpness. So below some thoughts:

"leading light"  is good, though it lacks "sharpness" (in terms of intelligence, brightness) = faro / luce maestra (it MAY work in Gigi context)
"shining star" is good, but it lacks sharpness as well = stella-guida (it MAY work in Giginho context)
"He is the man when it comes to XXX."= è il nostro uomo (it doesn't work in Giginho context)
SME = esperto in materia (it MAY work in Gigi context)

That said, I think that none of the suggestions provided really conveys the meaning of "punta di diamante", which is the sharpest part of a super-bright thing, the only mineral that cuts glass being at same time the most shining, precious, rare natural thing existing in nature. Maybe English hasn't a correspondent.....?

Sailing the web I have found this: "All through the season, he proved to be the _*diamond tip *_of the Corofin attack as they shredded opposing defences from their first match against Mountbellew in Tuam Stadium" although I haven't understood which sport the website is about and to which Country it refers to.. (Ireland probably???)

Does any native recognize this expression as an existing one or it's just peculiar of this- to me unknown- subject ...?


----------



## King Crimson

Considering the context given by Giginho ('He is not an employee of the company but he is a practitioner that use our technology') I would go with AB's 'world class practioner of this technology', otherwise all other options by AB and Phil are equally good to me, with the choice depending on how formal/colloquial the sentence has to be.


----------



## sorry66

I was going to write 'top man' but that only applies to men, obviously (!), but then as we are talking about a man, why not!
'Mr X is our top man.'
'Punta di diamante' seems a strongly affirmative expression; that's why I thought something that evoked 'stardom' seemed more suitable.
'World-class practitioner' (there is a typo in your posts, KC and alabama) suffers from being too formal, in my opinion, and the word 'practitioner' has recently been the subject of a thread in this forum - we don't really use it that much and it makes me think of a medical practitioner.


----------



## giginho

Hi Fellows,

Thanks for your help.

AB asked for more context, such as the field of technology we are delaing with. Mr. X is a surgeon (so Sorry66, yes, we are dealing with medical practitioners! ;-) ) and he invented a new type of surgical technique. As far as I know he is recognized as the best European surgeon in his field (not sure if he is the n.1 in the world).


----------



## King Crimson

And so we now know he's a man and a practitioner. You have hidden from us vital pieces of information Giginho


----------



## sorry66

He's definitely world-class, though, if he's the best European surgeon.
So alabama's choice would be suitable!


----------



## giginho

King Crimson said:


> And so we now know he's a man and a practitioner. You have hidden from us vital pieces of information Giginho



No way, man!

Quoting from my opening post: 





> "I'd like to say that *Mr*. X is the best *practitioner *working with us around the world"



No hidden info in my posts, especially when Paul is around (#8) !

Sorry66, I'd choose AB's choice! (Thanks AB!!!!)


----------



## Lorena1970

No one had a look at my pertinent question...?#24
Given the thread title I would be happy with knowing something more about that "version" quoted in the article I linked...

I have found it quoted here as well. Sounds like a British blog, thought we never know.
_"Having mastered (in a fashion, at least) the art of tying the bow, His Lordship felt the need to "take it to the next level", as it’s called in hip-hop parlance. And it was obvious what this ”next level# was going to be: The diamond tip bow tie."_

Nothing to do with Gigi's question now, it's me that I need to know about it.
Thanks


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Lorena1970 said:
			
		

> _ And it was obvious what this ”next level# was going to be: The diamond tip bow tie."_


Lo, here it is a bow tie with square corners at 45 degrees. (cravatta a farfalla con angoli di 45 gradi)


----------



## giginho

Lo, the sports the site refers to are: Gaelic football and Hurling (the one with the bats)

Edit: Hurling is the male version while Camogie is the one for girls


----------



## sorry66

I don't think it's usual to say 'diamond tip' to mean something like 'kingpin'.
I was going to include 'kingpin' in my list but for some reason decided not to.

kingpin - a person or thing that is essential to the success of an organization or operation
"the kingpins of the television industry"


----------



## King Crimson

sorry66 said:


> kingpin - a person or thing that is essential to the success of an organization or operation


 
And one of Spider-Man supervillains (sorry for the OT, but I couldn't help it)


----------



## Lorena1970

giginho said:


> Lo, the sports the site refers to are: Gaelic football and Hurling (the one with the bats)
> 
> Edit: Hurling is the male version while Camogie is the one for girls


Non so nemmeno cosa sia......!!!! E' arabo per me. Ho solo notato l'espressione ma giuro che ho provato a leggere e non capivo nulla. Già non capisco il calcio......


----------



## Lorena1970

sorry66 said:


> I don't think it's usual to say 'diamond tip' to mean something like 'kingpin'.
> I was going to include 'kingpin' in my list but for some reason decided not to.
> 
> kingpin - a person or thing that is essential to the success of an organization or operation
> "the kingpins of the television industry"


I think we are confusing between someone who is essential to a team/organization with someone who is the super very best in his field. I think these are two different concepts...



AlabamaBoy said:


> Lo, here it is a bow tie with square corners at 45 degrees. (cravatta a farfalla con angoli di 45 gradi)



OK  I was just curious, and still I am about the Irish sport article. But never mind, I will survive. Sometimes it's better to avoid going too deep into subjects....


----------



## sorry66

That's probably why I eliminated it the first time!

In any case, the article is using 'diamond tip' in the same way as 'kingpin' but it's not usual.


----------



## Lorena1970

sorry66 said:


> In any case, the article is using 'diamond tip' in the same way as 'kingpin' but it's not usual.



Thank you, this is what had me curious. The unusual term....I am sure you understand!


----------



## AlabamaBoy

On this side of the pond, "kingpin" is usually used when referring to an organized crime boss. It is rarely used in a positive context.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> I think we are confusing between someone who is essential to a team/organization with someone who is the super very best in his field. I think these are two different concepts...


I agree, see my post 19. 

Given that we are talking about a medical practitioner, a surgeon (Gigi, perché non ce l'hai detto subito?.) I would say he's world class (as has been suggested).


----------



## dodo64

I've carefully read all the thread... but my sentence is a bit different. The text is about World War I and about the Italian front on the Piave river. The Royal Italian army is ready to launch a decisive attack on the Austrian troops. And here is the sentence:
"*Punta di diamante* di questa azione sarebbe stata l’8a Armata del Generale Enrico Caviglia, schierata sul Montello."
io avevo pensato di aggirare l'ostacolo in questo modo, che ne pensate?
"This action would be leaded by the 8th Army, deployed on the Montello, under the command of General Enrico Caviglia." (Montello is a wooded hill).
Let me know if you have any brilliant idea for punta di diamante in this case!
Thanks to everybody!


----------



## MR1492

You might use, "The spearhead of this action would be the 8th Army ...."

Phil

P.S.  If the book you are reading is "The White War: Life and Death on the Italian Front 1915-1919" by Mark Thompson, I read it and it is an amazing book.


----------



## dodo64

Thanks a lot, Phil.


----------

